# Formula for pricing drives or sidewalk by SQ FT



## MICHPLOWER (Aug 13, 2010)

Does anybody have a formula they used to get price for by Sq Ft for driveways or sidewalks.
Would appreciate any input


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Most don't price that way, it's more or less directly reflected off your hourly rate. And if you are looking for that number, nobody is going to be able to accurately answer that for you. YOU need to figure out how much an hour your operation costs and add your expenses and profit margin in to figure it out.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Theshoemaker;1061299 said:


> Most don't price that way, it's more or less directly reflected off your hourly rate. And if you are looking for that number, nobody is going to be able to accurately answer that for you. YOU need to figure out how much an hour your operation costs and add your expenses and profit margin in to figure it out.


Well said, there's no such thing as magic numbers in the snow business.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Where in Michigan you located?


----------



## MICHPLOWER (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the help

Grand Rapids


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Theshoemaker;1061299 said:


> Most don't price that way, it's more or less directly reflected off your hourly rate. And if you are looking for that number, nobody is going to be able to accurately answer that for you. YOU need to figure out how much an hour your operation costs and add your expenses and profit margin in to figure it out.


I wish someone would tell my customers that..I have 2 that I have been plowing for years that now want a sq ft price..Broken down 0-3in and so on. Oh well I guess my calculator will work as well as theirs.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

MICHPLOWER;1061265 said:


> Does anybody have a formula they used to get price for by Sq Ft for driveways or sidewalks.
> Would appreciate any input


it's all primarily based on what you can handle within an hour of your time. you need to know your capabilities.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Between $.18-.30 linear ft for a standard walk. But you also need a min. price for doing. And also are you doing it by or quad. So many variables. Measure it out and then divide what you want to get for it. Usually on resi. you dont have to bother with measuring it out. You should know how long it takes you and then just figure time


----------



## MICHPLOWER (Aug 13, 2010)

A formula that I came up with for Residential let me know what you guys think.

Total sqft x .10 = y divide 2 = per visit price

Total sqft x .10 = y divide 2 = z x 10 = seasonal pricing

I came up with this just messing around with numbers let me know what you guys think good ideal or bad ideal.

thanks


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

We keep our pricing for residential to four prices

Small (minimum charge)

Average

Large

Very large (corner lot double garage size)


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

to be honest i dont have a formula, i get out of the truck, stare at the driveway for 35-40 seconds and say this looks like 50 bucks. again this works everytime 50% of the time. if they say no i get back in my truck and drive away.


----------



## MICHPLOWER (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks every body for the replys


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

MICHPLOWER;1062365 said:


> A formula that I came up with for Residential let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Total sqft x .10 = y divide 2 = per visit price
> 
> ...


being that you're from michigan, you don't expect more than 10 trips in a year?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

I go with between 20-30 events depending were you are in gr and what the snow trigger is


----------

